# Ruud/Rheem 90 Plus - no ignition



## DanG (May 22, 2008)

*Any ideas for me?*

just hoping someone can offer some suggestions or a troubleshooting list I should go through before called a tech.
Thanks.


----------



## statman (Mar 17, 2008)

Reset the furnace by shutting off main power for 10 seconds then turn it back on and make sure your thermostat is calling for heat. Does the vent motor (small motor on top portion of furnace start?..If so, do your burners fire at all ( wait approximately 30 secs after vent motor starts). If the burner does fire and shut off after 3 seconds, you probably need to clean or replace the flame rod (small rod usually on left underside of burners). If the burners do not fire, it is either a limit, pressure switch or ignitor problem. You may have an error code led on your furnace control board that will tell you the problem. You will need to source the code information from your owners manual or from a local supplier.
Hope this helps.
Sorry, just noticed this is a high efficiency furnace. you will have an error code on the board....try resetting the furnace and see what the code is flashing. you will have info as to what the problem is in your owners manual. I do not recommend any homeowner working on a high efficiency furnace, especially if it involves opening up the burner chamber, etc. There can be alot of difficulties in replacing some of the parts and it is easy to damage some of the components if you are not careful and do not understand exactly how the furnace should operate.


----------



## coolmen (Apr 11, 2006)

flashing light on control board


----------

